# This Movie Made Me Cry



## Kazolas (Jan 26, 2015)

My teacher gave us an assignment to watch a movie about a man who unexpectedly starts to spend every Tuesday with his old teacher who was recent diagnosed with ALS (AKA Lou Gherig's Disease). During his time, he begins to understand love, death, and life.
The movie is titled "Tuesdays with Morrie" and it came out in 1999. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGCYD_7taKA

I can't remember the last time a movie made me cry. Well, besides The Notebook.


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh god I read the book. I actually went to the University that professor taught at, and I have relatives that were taught by him. Great guy, apparently.


----------

